# Accuweather (Joe Bastardi)



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

As of Yesterday 2-21-11 Joe Bastardi has left Accuweather.:realmad:

Henry Margusity will be taking over some of his responsibilities and making the Videos for Long Range Forecasting.

Basically I won't pay much attention to Accuweather anymore. Joe was a very well accomplished/ respected Meteorologist and will be missed.

Jason


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

JPMAKO;1249774 said:


> As of Yesterday 2-21-11 Joe Bastardi has left Accuweather.:realmad:
> 
> Henry Margusity will be taking over some of his responsibilities and making the Videos for Long Range Forecasting.
> 
> ...


Bad news indeed, really liked him and he's done some fantastic winter predictions in the previous July or so.

That said, Henry Margusity is really very very good. I subscribe to Accuweather Premium and listen to free sites and National Weather Service.

Henry has been by far the most accurate for my area. While others flip flopped back and forth, he usually stuck to his guns and was correct.

But when things do actually change he lets you know.

So, I'll still subscribe. I like Henry!

In fact, I'm listening to accuweather with my right hand computer and doing this with my left hand computer.


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

stargazer;1250112 said:


> In fact, I'm listening to accuweather with my right hand computer and doing this with my left hand computer.


Ha!, Just went in another room and found my wife running two computers at once. I generally run two, but have three on my desk.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

oops a double THREAD about JB


----------



## stargazer (Nov 22, 2008)

And here's a link to the other thread of the double:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120015&highlight=joe+bastardi


----------

